# Anybody use a supercloset before?



## Type_S150

Ok, Im thinking about getting a supercloset, but I want to make sure it works. Its going to be too dificult to ventilate the areas of the house  I want to grow in, so Im thinking about buying a closet. It claims I can grow 11 plants 4.5ft tall. This would be perfect for me. Its a little expensive, but I dont really have the time and tools to build my own. For me, this would be well worth it. I just want to know if it works good. Thanks.

hXXp://www.supercloset.com/[/URL]


----------



## Type_S150

so nobody has tried one of these before? Does it look like it would work well?


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Its a little expensive, but I dont really have the time and tools to build my own.



At $2395 I'd be making the time. Buy a bud box for a couple of hundred, hang your lights,get some ventilation going.. No tools needed. 

Save thousands ... literally !! If I won the lottery, I wouldn't buy one of those things.

RBH


----------



## Type_S150

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> At $2395 I'd be making the time. Buy a bud box for a couple of hundred, hang your lights,get some ventilation going.. No tools needed.
> 
> Save thousands ... literally !! If I won the lottery, I wouldn't buy one of those things.
> 
> RBH



lol. where could I buy a bud box? Any home improvement store? I just liked the way it looked, seemed like it could pass very well for a piece of furniture at a quick glance. The other thing is, I dont know **** about setting up timers and drip systems and things like that. It just seemed liek something that would work well for a beginner grower that knows nothing about growing. Everytime I do read up on it, it seems like I get more confused, lol.


----------



## DLtoker

By the sounds of it, you have a done a little research.   I did a bunch of research before my first grow and totally overwhelmed myself.  The end result was a product similar to that.  Keep is simple.  Buy a light or two for a few hundred bucks.  Buy some good soil and fertilizers.  Then a few fans for circulation and you are set.  Take the $1,500 you save and send it to me as I need a vacation. 

http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/s...0051&productId=37827&cmArea=FEATURED:SC2:CG92


----------



## Type_S150

DLtoker said:
			
		

> By the sounds of it, you have a done a little research.   I did a bunch of research before my first grow and totally overwhelmed myself.  The end result was a product similar to that.  Keep is simple.  Buy a light or two for a few hundred bucks.  Buy some good soil and fertilizers.  Then a few fans for circulation and you are set.  Take the $1,500 you save and send it to me as I need a vacation.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StaplesProductDisplay?&langId=-1&storeId=10001&prodCatType=2&catalogId=10051&productId=37827&cmArea=FEATURED:SC2:CG92


 Thanks, lol. So I guess any type of cabinet would work then? How big of box would I need for 6-12 plants? Closer to the 12, lol.


----------



## Runbyhemp

> where could I buy a bud box?



Just google "budbox" or "growtent". I picked up one cheap on ebay.


----------



## DLtoker

I couldn't really tell you how much space you would need for 12 plants as I never grow my plants a large as most everyone else... Buy the box size that is right fro your space...  Then start a pack or two of beans and take it step by step.


----------



## Type_S150

Cool, thanks everyone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Another thing, if this is your 1st grow start with soil, not hydro. Soil is more forgiving. You mess up once with hydro everything in the system suffers. Just my opinion though. Good luck in whatever you try.


----------



## Type_S150

DLtoker said:
			
		

> By the sounds of it, you have a done a little research.   I did a bunch of research before my first grow and totally overwhelmed myself.  The end result was a product similar to that.  Keep is simple.  Buy a light or two for a few hundred bucks.  Buy some good soil and fertilizers.  Then a few fans for circulation and you are set.  Take the $1,500 you save and send it to me as I need a vacation.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StaplesProductDisplay?&langId=-1&storeId=10001&prodCatType=2&catalogId=10051&productId=37827&cmArea=FEATURED:SC2:CG92


What was the noise/smell level like?


----------



## DLtoker

I had a tiny carbon filter with my cabinet... I was growing a Skunk strain, C99 and Twilight in the cab and the smell wasn't too bad.  If you didn't know what pot smelled like, it wasn't noticeable.  And whenever my parents or someone else would visit me, I would simply light a candle.


----------



## Type_S150

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I had a tiny carbon filter with my cabinet... I was growing a Skunk strain, C99 and Twilight in the cab and the smell wasn't too bad.  If you didn't know what pot smelled like, it wasn't noticeable.  And whenever my parents or someone else would visit me, I would simply light a candle.


Thanks. How many plants were you growing?


----------



## DLtoker

14 of them made it to the flowering stage... I could have fit 20.  You can see pics in my gallery.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/4034


----------



## Type_S150

DLtoker said:
			
		

> 14 of them made it to the flowering stage... I could have fit 20.  You can see pics in my gallery.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/4034


Wow, very nice. So you grew this in a box you made? What size was the box, and can you also tell me how much dried you got out of that, and what size pots you were using for them. They all look great. Sorry for all the questions, Im sure you have answered these 100 times.


----------



## Vegs

Mine cost me about a G! 

http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18901


----------



## DLtoker

No worries man. 

I bought this box because I felt overwhelmed and incapable of setting up a proper grow area.  Now I know how foolish I was blowing cash for something so silly and simple.  I yielded close to a half pound on that grow I'd say...  That's just eye weight. 

Check out the link man.

It's similar to yours.  The toss in all technological garbage and make it sound as if growing is rocket science...  So you want to buy their product to make it easy.  Just say no bro.  I know I answered a thread in which someone was looking to build a cab.  Maybe you two could do one together.   There majority of people on here would love to give you tips on how to make a killer cab when you have questions or need advice.

Dude... We can even make a shopping list for you so you can do a one stop shop at home depot or something along those lines.


----------



## Type_S150

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Dude... We can even make a shopping list for you so you can do a one stop shop at home depot or something along those lines.


Whenever you have time. That would be awesome.


----------



## DLtoker

Before I get into that... Have you checked these out?

http://htgsupply.com/products.asp?categoryID=19


----------



## Type_S150

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Before I get into that... Have you checked these out?
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/products.asp?categoryID=19


Very cool and much cheaper. You think this would be a better idea?


----------



## Mr.Unsleep

Much better- Now ya just need a light from the same site.  I'd suggest a HPS for tighter growth and less stretching. Plus you can use the same light through vegetative stage and also during flowering. Or for a few more $$ you can get a switchable kit that can do MH for veg and HPS for flower on the same site. HTG Supply used to mail a free lighting timer with orders, but I think they stopped. I got one a month ago.

600w and 1000w HPS

Depending on the Medium or Large tent - i'd get  a 600w or possibly a 1000w respectively. The 1kw will be hot tho. Both should allow you to grow 6-12  plants without too much crowding. 

Put some good ventilation to combat the lamp heat ( I'd go with an air cooled hood btw) and you're just about set with a top notch grow cab for a 1/4 of that supercloset.  

Then you'll need to go to lowes for a few small things
Depending on the lamp air cooled flange size, you could buy Dryer flex hose ( like $10-15 for 6') this comes in 4" tho...
Small roll of "duct" tape, not the Duck tape. May not even need this tho.
An inline fan  of similiar diameter - 250cfm is good( or you can buy duct reducers, but I would not drop below 2 inches of the hood flang. So if it's a 6" flange, buy a 6>4" reducer. The fan hooks up to your light and blows cold air over your bulb and out an exhaust vent outside of your cabinet.
A grounded ext. cord or two if needed
A a smallish/medium fan to put in the box to stir the air inside

Bought wraps it up, besides soil, fert, pots, etc. But that's way cheap.
Read a few grow journals, or the Grow room set up section. My 1st grow is pretty DIY and low cost.

Hope this helps


----------



## FrankDAnna

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Ok, Im thinking about getting a supercloset, but I want to make sure it works. Its going to be too dificult to ventilate the areas of the house I want to grow in, so Im thinking about buying a closet. It claims I can grow 11 plants 4.5ft tall. This would be perfect for me. Its a little expensive, but I dont really have the time and tools to build my own. For me, this would be well worth it. I just want to know if it works good. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.supercloset.com/


 
Did anyone actually read up on that side2side model they have, in that link. It reminds me of that informercial that comes on about an oven or some ****, "set it, and forget it!!!!". That "set it, and forget it" attitude is what we all need.

Although I don't like how the light moves from chamber to chamber, acting as real "day light"...(sunrise and sunset) its crazy. The only shitty thing I noticed was that the light could not be lowered closer to the plants.

So I rate this product as a 9 out of 10. Smoke on...


----------



## Type_S150

Mr.Unsleep said:
			
		

> I got one a month ago.
> 
> 600w and 1000w HPS
> 
> Depending on the Medium or Large tent - i'd get a 600w or possibly a 1000w respectively. The 1kw will be hot tho. Both should allow you to grow 6-12 plants without too much crowding.


Thanks for all the info. 2 quick questions for you. With a set up this small would I be able to plug everything into a heavy duty power strip/surge protector using 110/120? Also, i see you picked one up, how is the smell/noise? Would I be able to tell you were growing if I walked by your bedroom?


----------



## Mr.Unsleep

Yes. My house smells like fresh growing bud. But you know, I could care less. It's a nice welcome when I come home =)  I like the smell, and no one really knows any better, becuase there's usually weed smoke in the air anyways- I smoke alot, and when people come over, we smoke alot too =)  I may build my own Ona tub or Carbon filter pretty soon tho, becuase holidays are coming up, and I would just be more respectful.. Most people know I smoke tho.

My veg side doesnt smell usually, and my flower side wreaks. Especially after the light comes on or off.

Noise:- well I'm using 3- 20" box fans to start- so there is a little noise.  But I have everything on a master switch if I need to kill everything quickly. Your cab shouldn't make much noise at all tho. Inline fans run pretty quite and a small oscillating fan is barely heard as well.

And as far as power, You should be fine with everything plugged to a power strip on a single 15amp circuit. As a rule tho, never top 85% of a circuits amp rating. So 13 amps is max I would go. Your light and fans and such will not even come close to that. If questionable, add up your amp usage on that circuit - Flip your breaker for that room, find any appliances that are now off, and all that information is listed usually on the back, or on a schematic on an access panel.  You could do this mathmatically,  but easier to just check the appliance.

Shouldnt be an issue, unless heavy appliances are on the same line, e.i stove, dryers, ac unit, etc, but those should have their own dedicated circuits anyways. 

I have 1kw, 400w, 5-6 fans going in my closet and never had a problem yet.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Mr.Unsleep said:
			
		

> Yes. My house smells like fresh growing bud. But you know, I could care less. It's a nice welcome when I come home =) I like the smell, and no one really knows any better, becuase there's usually weed smoke in the air anyways- I smoke alot, and when people come over, we smoke alot too =) I may build my own Ona tub or Carbon filter pretty soon tho, becuase holidays are coming up, and I would just be more respectful.. Most people know I smoke tho.
> 
> My veg side doesnt smell usually, and my flower side wreaks. Especially after the light comes on or off.
> 
> Noise:- well I'm using 3- 20" box fans to start- so there is a little noise. But I have everything on a master switch if I need to kill everything quickly. Your cab shouldn't make much noise at all tho. Inline fans run pretty quite and a small oscillating fan is barely heard as well.
> 
> And as far as power, You should be fine with everything plugged to a power strip on a single 15amp circuit. As a rule tho, never top 85% of a circuits amp rating. So 13 amps is max I would go. Your light and fans and such will not even come close to that. If questionable, add up your amp usage on that circuit - Flip your breaker for that room, find any appliances that are now off, and all that information is listed usually on the back, or on a schematic on an access panel. You could do this mathmatically, but easier to just check the appliance.
> 
> Shouldnt be an issue, unless heavy appliances are on the same line, e.i stove, dryers, ac unit, etc, but those should have their own dedicated circuits anyways.
> 
> I have 1kw, 400w, 5-6 fans going in my closet and never had a problem yet.


 
also... when you are finding out what the rest of the branch circuit is when you have the breaker off, tape off any dead plugs that develop too. you don't want to be plugging in a vacuum cleaner or somthing into an already maxed out circuit. if anybody asks why the plugs are taped off, just say cuz the recepticles are screwed -- you just haven't gotten around to fixing them yet.  

appliances utilizing a motor draw a lot of current at start up, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Type_S150

Thanks everyone. Im thinking I may use (2) 600w bulbs, will that be a problem electrically? Will I need to run ore power to the room?


----------



## Mr.Unsleep

Should be good with 2 600watters. Might get a little hot in your cab, but you could try it with great ventilation. I use more power than that and you should be fine.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Im thinking I may use (2) 600w bulbs, will that be a problem electrically? Will I need to run ore power to the room?


 
a 15A circuit can take about 2500W of power on it safely.


----------



## allgrownup

you need to watch this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avipzVVmpL8

watch the whole series.

this is a great basic overview that you can refer back to as often as possible.  You can build anything for 1/3 the cost to buy.  After building you will have a thorough understanding of your system and how it works.

You will also save yourself enough money to invest in a 1000W digital HPS for superior results.

Spend more up front to save money in the longrun(no need to keep upgrading and wasting money replacing)......but spend your money where it counts most. The lights.

peace


----------



## Type_S150

So what is the difference between a "digital" and a regular 1k light?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> So what is the difference between a "digital" and a regular 1k light?


 
I believe what he is talking about with digital, is the ballast. ie.. the ballast is controlled with a digital timer, rather than a manual one that relies on an external timing control for the power supplied to the ballast. digital have them built right in.

but... I'm always stoned, so I could be wrong. good thing I'm not an on-call doctor :hubba:


----------



## Type_S150

Thanks. Im very green, lol.


----------



## GrowFast

I bought a super closet before. Their grow cabinets are fantastic. If you want a roomy area to grow plants, then I highly suggest going with the super closet series. I personally bought mine from a company called *dealzer*. Not sure if they are the same company or not, but the customer service was fantabulous. The selection was quite big as well.


----------



## BuddyLuv

GrowFast said:
			
		

> I personally bought mine from a company called *dealzer*. Not sure if they are the same company or not, but the customer service was fantabulous. The selection was quite big as well.


 

Huh almost 3 year old thread?


----------



## smokeytimes

LOL why did you pull this back up? :bong:


----------



## GrowFast

No idea. I was looking around and ran into this thread. I just got the super closet around January of this year from dealzer. I know the closet has space for 24 plants, but there is more than enough room to grow more herb. Herbs don't take as much room as tomato plants, for example. So I called albert from dealzer and asked him to custom build the same container to hold 48 plants. I tried it out and it works great. The net at the bottom is very strong as well. I know Albert had mentioned that the other boxes were very popular on his site, but what got me to go for the super closet was the quality of the goods (16 gauge steel) and the strong net thing at the bottom. Of course, the closet is huge as you can tell, but I threw this puppy in my garage so space was not an issue. Anyway, thought I would share my positive experience (and my other positive experience $$). Hope it helps.


----------



## alshuray1

im building one my self 
its alot cheeper than that 
and mine has its own
electric panel and gfis (plugs)
just trying to find a proper irrigation (drip)system
for soil 
only growing 4 plants


----------



## DontSmokeThat

FrankDAnna said:
			
		

> Did anyone actually read up on that side2side model they have, in that link. It reminds me of that informercial that comes on about an oven or some ****, "set it, and forget it!!!!". That "set it, and forget it" attitude is what we all need.
> 
> Although I don't like how the light moves from chamber to chamber, acting as real "day light"...(sunrise and sunset) its crazy. The only shitty thing I noticed was that the light could not be lowered closer to the plants.


 
So I rate this product as a 9 out of 10. Smoke on...

I use the SuperCloset myself and it has been wonders. I'd like to change a few things about it, or at least I thought I did, but it worked great as it was so I stopped worrying about the small stuff. They've been doing it for awhile, so I'd imagine it's all for some reason.


----------



## superdaddy6

wow just reading some of the post i cant belive how much money people are spending on grow stuff.ok i have a 40x40x78 grow tent/box 400w/hps and cooltube.this was my frist setup.minus the tent.what i,am trying to say is the blast and light i maid myself and it cost me all of $100.about a week ago i went on ebay.and i got the 40x40x78grow tent,400w digital blast with 3 stage dimmming 50%/75%/100 %power.cyclone 6"440cmf fan.all for $200 bucks.and i did this in a ruch.wish i had look around a little more.just for the tent,but its here and working.i can get 12/3gal pots in this space.i,am just saying go on ebay and cheek it out.i got all my things in 3days.it took longer for the beans to come three weeks.so i had every thing up and running.with no seeds,they came yesterday.if you want to spend 2,000+you can have a killer set up.so do your self a faveor and go to ebay.


----------

